# Illuminating Tape



## MagliteL13 (Sep 13, 2003)

A while back I was working a dance show that had this illuminating tape. It kinda reminded me of fiber optics in the sense that it required an illuminator and could be spliced together. I was told it wasn't fiber optics though. One of the electricians told me it was the same stuff airlines use to mark the aisles on their planes. Where can I get it and more importantly, what the heck is it? 

Jeremy Lyon
Technician at The McAnich Arts Center


----------



## ship (Sep 13, 2003)

No idea. Perhaps Wolfe with his cold cathode tape.

Otherwise it might be on one of these links especially the first.
Californeon Lighting (Flexable Neon rope light Mfr..) http://www.elux.net/ 

American Lighting, Inc. (Rope Light/Specialty Lighting Dist.) http://www.american-lighting.com/ 
American D.J. (Theatrical Supplier) http://www.americandj.com/default.asp
Abstract AVR.com (DJ Equipment, Architectural Fixture Distributer) http://www.abstract.uk.com/abstractavr/index.htm
Aquallausion (Special Effects Lighting Mfgr.) www.aquallusion.com
Acolyte Products, Smartlyte (Small Fixture Mfr..) http://www.smartlyte.com/theaterlyte.html
Chauvet Lighting (Moving Lights/Special Effects Mfr..) http://www.chauvetlighting.com/ 
DHA Lighting (Patterns & Effects equip. Mfr..) http://www.dhalighting.co.uk/ 
Design Lab - Interesting Products (Theatrical Supplier/Special Effects Mfr..) http://www.interesting-products.com/ 
Denver Sign Supply (Electrical Supplier) http://www.denversignsupply.com/
Encapsulite (Special Effects Fixture Mfr./Distributer) http://www.encapsulite.com/home.htm
Halo-Walls (Special Effects Lighting & Materials) www.halowalls.com
Jauchem & Meeh Inc. (Production Company & Special Effects Mfr..) http://www.jmfx.net/ 
MBT Lighting and Snow Machine (Special Effects & Lighting Equipment Supplier) http://www.mbtinternational.com/mbtlighting/flurry.htm 
Magic Gadgets (Special Effects Mfr..) http://magicgadgets.com/index.htm
Main Light Industries (Fiber Optic Drape & Production Company) http://www.mainlight.com/ 
Microlite (Arch. Lighting Cont. Mfr..) http://www.microlite.net/ 
National Speciality Lighting (Rope Light & Decorative Lighting Distributor) http://www.nsl-ltg.com/ 
NCL/New Century Lighting (Moving Light, Audio & Effects Distributor) http://www.newcenturylighting.com/ 
Theater Effects (Special Effects Mfr..) http://www.theatrefx.com/


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 13, 2003)

I also know http://www.thinkgeek.com sells nice kits of it and if memory serves me.. also gives an explanation of how it works.


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 14, 2003)

MagliteL13 said:


> A while back I was working a dance show that had this illuminating tape. It kinda reminded me of fiber optics in the sense that it required an illuminator and could be spliced together. I was told it wasn't fiber optics though. One of the electricians told me it was the same stuff airlines use to mark the aisles on their planes. Where can I get it and more importantly, what the heck is it?
> 
> Jeremy Lyon
> Technician at The McAnich Arts Center




Jeremy, 
That is electroluminescent tape..can work on battery or AC inverters. In a general explanation of how it works--if you took the coating from inside a flourescent light and applied it to a strip of plastic, wrapped wire thru the "tape" and charged it, it would glow. The actual coating is NOT really from the inside of a flourescent light--but the principle is the same. Apply an electronic charge to the coating and it glows. Electroluminescent stuff or "EL-wire/tape" is new for the past few years but is cheap and easy to use and give off no heat and is safe in all applications. Ship gave a few links to where you can find it... If you do a google search on it under Electroluminescent wire or Tape you will find a host of suppliers. Very few company's however manufacture it tho. Live Wire was one of the first companys to provide this stuff in the US. 

-wolf


----------



## MagliteL13 (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks so much. That's exactly what I was looking for.

Jeremy Lyon
Technician at The McAnich Arts Center


----------



## DarSax (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry to bump an old thread (or not, since the alternative would be to start a new one), but I have a question--have any of you ever used this Californeon/electroluminescent stuff?

The way I want to use it is to have long strips of it, about 6 inches wide. I want to roll out the strips/put them on stage for the start of our show and turn them on, and then roll them up and take them off the stage for the rest of the show.

From what I've read of the product, it seems durable, safe, etc--but one thing threw me off--it says in there that it needs to be in a "housing" or something of that sort. 

Does this mean I couldn't roll out the tape and place it on the floor as I had hoped? That is--do I have to build some type of fixture/housing to put the tape in, or something? Any ideas?


----------



## avkid (Jul 3, 2006)

Livewire now sells their products online too!

http://www.livewireent.com/index.html


----------



## lightbyfire (Jul 9, 2006)

You might also try Light Tape from Electro-LuminX. (www.lighttape.com) I used it in a recent production, it is relitavely durable so long as you dont bend it too much. If you do bend it too much watch out for shocks (got me a few times) The clips that power it can also be fagile and I do not belive would handle being steped upon. It is fun stuff and really makes a great effect (we used it to make a giant abstract computer chip) It is also great because you can cut it to size, and even into simple patterns. 


As for the housing, i know that if you cut it you have to seal the edges, but otherwise i am sure you could just roll it out.


----------

